# Black Vodka



## The Halloween Lady (Jul 17, 2010)

Has anyone tried this? *Blavod*: The Black Vodka 










This vodka intrigues me. Is it any good and did you make any fun cocktails with it?


----------



## stickman6 (Nov 6, 2010)

That does look interesting! I just got a small bonus and was thinking about buying a large bottle of Crystal Head. But I might try this as well if I can find it. If I get some I will let you know what we think. Thanks for the heads up!


----------



## natascha (Jul 21, 2004)

I haven't tried it, but I heard that it had a little 'herbal' after taste. I guess it is good for layering drinks, such as OJ than float some Blavod on top.

The Crystal Head I have bought a couple of time and I Really like it!!


----------



## savagehaunter (Aug 22, 2009)

I did try Blavod. It has the normal strong Vodka flavor but the color is black. I mest around with making cocktales with it and it is alright. Not great, but I would not pass up trying it for Halloween.


----------



## clowns_eat_people (Jun 21, 2010)

On Martha Stewart's website she used that vodka to make a vampire kiss which is the black vodka and some red liquer. There is also a Halloween one with the black vodka and this neon yellow mixture. Looks pretty cool taste pretty gross/strong...serve it when people have already had a few.


----------



## The Halloween Lady (Jul 17, 2010)

Thanks, I might give it a try. I wonder if it's hard to find?


----------



## savagehaunter (Aug 22, 2009)

It is hard to find until October. I have not seen it at the liquor store until October.


----------



## Sublime Nightmare (Aug 2, 2009)

They don't sell it in Richmond, Virginia and trust me when I say I've been to all the ABC stores in the tri-cities looking.  I have to order it on the Blavod website. I've gotten it for the past 3 Halloween parties. I love it for creepy cocktails.


----------



## Elise (Oct 8, 2010)

We had this last year - I was soooo excited to find it! Plus, it comes in a pretty cool koozie-like bag. 

It tasted OK. I didn't think it was great, but I'm not a huge vodka fan to begin with unless it's mixed in the drink pretty thoroughly, which almost defeats the purpose of it being black. We made layered shots with OJ, though, and they looked pretty darn cool. 









(We had an issue with that last one. Bartenders we are not ) 

Halloween Lady: Not sure where you are in SC, but we had to drive to the Fletcher, NC ABC store to find some a week before Halloween. We bought the last two bottles they had, too.


----------



## star_girl_mag (Aug 5, 2008)

clowns_eat_people said:


> On Martha Stewart's website she used that vodka to make a vampire kiss which is the black vodka and some red liquer. There is also a Halloween one with the black vodka and this neon yellow mixture. Looks pretty cool taste pretty gross/strong...serve it when people have already had a few.


The "neon yellow" drink was called a "Screwed up Screwdriver" it was just a screwdriver with black vodka. I think she also used a black liqorice straw for that which was REALLY cute. 

We almost made some of these last year but the cost of that black vodka made it near impossible for our guest list of 50!


----------



## Misdomt (Oct 26, 2010)

Sounds like a great idea. I also have Crystal Head as well as Frozen Ghost. I like them both.


----------

